# Paper size birth certificate?



## lab2022x (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi I am applying or the settlement visa ( my husband lives in UK and I live in USA).

Do I, myself, need to provide my original birth certificate? Isn't the passport enough?

And do I need to print everything on A4 size paper?

Do they expect lots of pictures??

Do I need to show all my flights confirmations back and forth to the UK? ( I have all the receipts/ confirmations for my husbands trips back and forth to NYC and the UK, but he was not sure I need to provide mine since he lived with me in NYC for 3 months at a time and I only came to visit England on holiday.

Thanks sooooo much!!

Getting ready to submit tomorrow or Friday!

Lori


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No birth certificate if sponsor's passport copy is submitted.
A4 is the standard UK size but you can print on other sizes. But I suggest you print out the online application on A4 for formatting reasons.
10-15 pictures in all.
Not all your flight details but some representative ones spread over the whole period of relationship.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

A4 is slightly narrower and taller than Letter size paper and slightly narrower and shorter than Legal size paper and is not necessarily that widely available in North America, even in NYC.

If you can't source it, there _is_ a work around for it... simply buy a ream of 11"x14" paper at your local Staples Business Depot, and ask the in-store copy centre to cut it down to A4 for you. There may a charge for it, but they should be able to do this, as they have the facility to cut paper to size.

Good luck to you!


----------

